# We got wood!



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Just a quick brag from the SE Futurity!!
Our gangly, growing, and <u>full of piss and vinegar </u>young boy Bahstun (Mana's Bahstun Lobstah) got 4th Junior Dog at the SE Futurity







We are proud of the beast!

We also took T (Hi-Lo's Mister T of Mana HIC, TDI) to his Maturity, and he barely missed placing, he needs another full year to physically mature, but he had a good time in good ole' Arkansas!!
We got lots of lovely comments on his type and movement.

PS. Watch out for those cops in Alabama









Catherine


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Way to go!!!!


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Thanks guys!!









What makes it even more fun is that Bahstun's mama, Poppie (Hi-Lo's Hells a Poppin' ) also placed in her Futurity class, in 2004 she was 3rd Junior bitch under Kathleen Strong, right behind her litter sister.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Yea!!!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Way to go Catherine!!! I like that lil Bahstun fella, hes a hoot!!LOL!

Now.... about those cops??????


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Bahstun is definitely a wild child, thinks the world revolves around him LOL!! Gotta love a personality like his!!

The cops in Alabama will try to get you killed , we had one do a U-turn RIGHT in front of in the rain, no lights, we had to slam on the brakes, everything from the back went flying up front, including dogs in crates, alllll for a stupid speeder.....!!!!! Made us SOOOO mad!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

So maybe we'll see your van on an episode of cops?? LMAO! People just dont understand why its a VERY BAD THING to have to slam on the brakes when your hauling show dogs and all their crap!!!


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

We took a large cargo van to AR, don't think my van could've made it LOL
We of course had the crates strapped in so they wouldn't move....I guess they wouldn't move in Normal conditions, but the idiot cop....
Thank God the dogs <and us> weren't hurt!!
We were warned about the cops in Alabama beforehand LOL, sorry Alabama folks....


----------

